# The lone tree



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

A week past Saturday, I made a last minute decision to drive the 90 minutes to Milarrochy Bay, Loch Lomond. I wanted to take a picture of this tree. I have seen many pictures of this tree before taken by other photographers and wanted to get a shot myself.

Word has it that it is the most photographed tree in the country. So, I had to visit myself to see what all the fuss was about.
Anyway, I arrived just in time for sunset and caught this. I thought a long exposure works well.

Many thanks.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

treemendous


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

That's great


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Stunning picture mate. Loch Lomond is a great drive as well, especially during summer. Feel lucky to have that an hour or so from Glasgow.


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

you could sell prints of that pic.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Pat on the back!


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Many thanks for the comments.


----------



## S7ephen j (Nov 9, 2015)

This is an awesome picture mate. I wasn't aware of this tree either thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

really like this, would you mind posting the settings/set up you used?


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah, sure. I'll need to check my camera or computer later for settings. Will do this soon and post it.

After much feedback from other people and groups, I have decided to make prints of this picture and sell.


----------



## S7ephen j (Nov 9, 2015)

Ravinder said:


> After much feedback from other people and groups, I have decided to make prints of this picture and sell.


Get a group buy on the go ? I would genuinely be interested in a price as been looking for a nice print for the bedroom for ages. Would be a poster size though or just smaller.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

No worries. Once I get prices from the printers I'll let you know. Thanks.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Great photo.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

I think you did very well.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

cossiecol said:


> really like this, would you mind posting the settings/set up you used?


Nikon D90

18-200mm VR lens

VR turned off (important for long exposures)

10 stop filter

Mounted on Manfrotto tripod

Auto focused then switched to manual focus as using filter

Focal length: 22mm

Aperture: f8

ISO: 100

Shutter speed: 137 seconds

Edited in LightRoom 6

Hope that helps.

Many thanks.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Cracking picture!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Ravinder said:


> Nikon D90
> 
> 18-200mm VR lens
> 
> ...


Cheers mate :thumb: haven't played much with long exposure.

Take a look at fine art America if you're thinking of selling prints, I've sold a few on there :thumb:


----------

